# Programmierprojekt auf USB-Stick



## JohnnyEnglish (6. Februar 2005)

Ich möchte mein ganzes Projekt der Transportfähigkeit halber (inklusive Programme, Compiler) auf einer USB Speichersteckkarte haben. Nun habe ich Bedenken wegen der Kapazität; wenn ich mehrmals pro Minute den ganzen Tag über Schreib- und Lesezugriffe mache, riskiere ich dann eine Überhitzung o.ä., oder einen sonstigen Datenverlust (kann ich mir eh nicht leisten)?


----------

